# Large gap in RW page layout



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

First of all, I wasn't sure where this should go, so mods feel free to move it.

So, I'm pretty sure this is a new issue, as I didn't notice it yesterday. If you'll look at the screenshot, you'll see the gaps I'm talking about. I checked and I'm seeing the same thing in IE9 also.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Whomever the asshole is that screws around with html/css on the site added a top margin of 238px there in order to put some lame ad in that spot at a later date. I updated my rootzwiki theme to get rid of it though just now.Before anyone asks, no I don't control or have a say in what goes on the site content or development wise. Otherwise, I wouldn't be re-theming on my own 

Theme can be found below:

http://userstyles.org/styles/55303/rootzwiki-restyling-for-simplicity?r=1374167776


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks dude, I'm using the theme now.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Funny, I use Chrome myself and I don't get that problem.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> Funny, I use Chrome myself and I don't get that problem.


Because you're a supporter and it's ad related. I don't see it unless I'm logged out.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

yarly said:


> Because you're a supporter and it's ad related. I don't see it unless I'm logged out.


Oh, then that would explain it.


----------

